# Too Funny!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This looks like something a bunch of crazed Outbackers might do!









Frozen in Grand Central Station

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Doug,
Isn't that amazing?? One of my clients sent that to me the other day!! I was thinking about how I'd react, and I think I'd be getting out of there, but most people didn't even seem to notice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Leave it to New Yorkers to come up with something really cool and different


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT? Ya'll don't do that out west?









Actually, NY is one of the few places where this REALLY has the desired impact! NYers are trained by _life_ NOT to look around, NOT to live outside their "personal space", and certainly NOT to look directly at fellow passers-by. Walk down any NY city street and you won't make eye contact with strangers! It's a matter of survival in the "Big City". On the other hand - up here - it is close to impossible to walk directly from Point A to Point B for all the folks who want to stop and chat with other friendly folks just sharing the same day!

Thanks for posting, Doug. Pretty cool!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Talk about an opportunity to see if you could make someone laugh.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Now, that I liked!

Notice - the guy in the cart wasn't concerned about what might be wrong with the frozen ones, just that he "needed help" to move his cart.

Down south, well before the minute was up, at least 42 of the women would be getting mouth-to-mouth resuscitation!

Just in case...

Sluggo


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

That was great. I showed my daughter and she asked if anyone tried pinching one of them?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This sort of thing has been going on for a long time. I saw one where they had 50 people who were 'shopping in slow motion' at a home depot. Pretty cool when they sped up the video after they did it. The slow movers looked like normal speed and everyone else was moving at light speed! Takes a lot of coordination I'm guessing.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That WAS GOOD.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> This looks like something a bunch of crazed Outbackers might do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are giving "Crazed Outbackers" too much credit here. This takes WAY too much coordination and planning.








But it was cool to see anyways. Thanks!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Very Good never saw anything like it before.

Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> This looks like something a bunch of crazed Outbackers might do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are giving "Crazed Outbackers" too much credit here. This takes WAY too much coordination and planning.








[/quote]
Obviously, you haven't been to a So Cal rally


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Doug....I've enjoyed the Lowes version before, but had never seen this one!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> This looks like something a bunch of crazed Outbackers might do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are giving "Crazed Outbackers" too much credit here. This takes WAY too much coordination and planning.








[/quote]
Obviously, you haven't been to a So Cal rally








[/quote]

Maybe not Dawn, but I did grow up in NYC


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That was GREAT!!







I can't believe that one guy poked a girl.








It was nice that the onlookers clapped for them ....very cool.

Tami


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

All I can say is why don't we pull that off in a campground somewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that woud really be unreal,,,,great find!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That was pretty cool Doug. Thanks. Anybody have a link to the Lowes or Home Depot video mentioned?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> That was pretty cool Doug. Thanks. Anybody have a link to the Lowes or Home Depot video mentioned?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Cubber said:


> All I can say is why don't we pull that off in a campground somewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that woud really be unreal,,,,great find!!


Is the Factory Rally still on?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That was pretty cool Doug. Thanks. Anybody have a link to the Lowes or Home Depot video mentioned?






[/quote]








I LOVE IT!!!


----------

